# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Изменение отображения полей отчета 0503737

## Юршити

Люди, помогите пожалста изменить форму 0503737 (бухгалтерский учет-регламентированые отчеты-бухгалтерский отчет-форма 0503737. конфигурация Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения, редакция 1.0 (1.0.11.4) . Наименование учреждения слишком длинное и поэтому в поле отчета остается половина слов, т е нет переноса по словам. Как это включитьИ? Помогите плиззззззз кто может

----------


## DMLangepas

а можно поподробнее, не могу найти этот отчет. Или глаза подводят, либо его нет. 
Как он называется?

----------


## Юршити

Бухгалтерский учет-Регламентированные отчеты-Бухгалтерская отчетность. Там заводим в разделе "Отчетность бюджетных и автономных учреждений" новый отчет 0503737 Отчет об исполнении плана ФХД. наименование учреждения (оно долно быть полным) на первых строках не вмещается в поле.... как сделать чтобы был перенос по словам? помогите плиз....

----------


## DMLangepas

можно скрин этой ошибки, у мну все норм. Надо в конфигураторе править
Либо поставить в Учреждении "Использовать сокращенное наименование"

----------


## Юршити

Безымянный.jpg
маленькая вырезка скрина

----------


## Юршити

По инструкции нельзя в этом отчете использовать сокращенное наименование организации

----------


## DMLangepas

Проверьте заполнения Наименования Учреждения. У меня всё заполняется (перенеслось на 2 строчки)
Сделайте ТИИ информационной базы

----------


## zay

Предлагаю попробовать так:

1. Щелкаете мышкой на учереждении.
1.1   В верхнем меню появляется пункт "Таблица"
2. Пункт меню "Таблица" --> "Вид"--> "Отображать заголовки"
2.2 Появляются заголовки строк и колонок
3. Мышкой растягиваете строку с названием учереждения (примерно в два раза)
3.3 Название также обрезано, находится внизу ячейки
4. Щелкаете правой клавишей мыши на ячейке с названием учереждения.
4.1 Появляется контектное меню
5. В контекстном меню выберите пункт "Свойства"
5.1 Справа откроется панель свойств
6. В панели свойств найдите:
____Группу "Основные", свойство "Размещение" и установите в значение "Переносить"
____Группу "Положение", свойство "По вертикали" и установите в значение "Верх"

после всех проделаных манипуляций название учреждения должно отображаться как надо, правда будет растянута ячейка с ОКПО

----------


## Юршити

При отображении заголовков у меня появляются только номера строк и столбцов. После растягивания строки по правой кнопке в меню нет пункта "свойства"....

----------


## DMLangepas

тогда придётся лезть в конфигуратор, находить этот отчет, добавлять строку и определять "Перенос"

----------


## Юршити

Все получилось, нашла я это поле "свойства", все растянулось, перенеслось, но после сохранения ничего не сохряняется. Вероятно это основное свойство этого поля необходимо сохранить в конфигураторе. Может кто-то подскажет как это сделатьИ Заранее спасибо!

----------


## DMLangepas

Открыть конфигуратор - Включить возможность изменения - Найти этот отчет - Открываешь - указываешь всё - Принять изменения, либо через отладку он сам предложит и всё.

----------

